# Converting to Electric Deck or Snow Blower Lift



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

My Bunton (now Bobcat) zero turn came with the electric deck lift option. I didn't think much of it and I surely wouldn't have spent $1,500 on the option if I had bought the machine new. I came across a nice older Exmark I bought for really cheap and rebuilt to like new. Of course it had the Exmark foot pedal mechanism to raise and lower the deck, but with a 60" deck, it was like doing leg presses. That's when I realized how nice that electric lift was on the Bunton. Well me being the way I am, I decided to play with the idea of installing an electric lift on the Exmark......

Turns out it wasn't all that expensive, or complicated of a project, and ran less than $100 in parts. With a little ingenuity and fabricating/wiring skills, you can put an "electric lift" on just about any machine to lift either the deck, or a snow blower attachment. The key component is a modern linear actuator guys use now days when they are building robots. They are really cheap now as compared to ones the OEMs installed as a pricey option. For example, the one Exmark sold with their electric lift option (Part # 116-2521) is $840 for just the 8" stroke actuator. You can buy a decent quality, 6" stroke, actuator for $33. For an 8" stroke that runs $51. 

On an Exmark pedal deck lift, you just fabricate the linear actuator in to operate the foot pedal. As an example, the actuator gets fabricated in to actuate the pedal that moves the gold rod on this Ferris











1,320ft lbs x 6" Actuator $33 on Amazon

1,320ft lbs x 8" Actuator $51 on Amazon










Exmark 116-2521 8" Actuator $839 on Amazon












The simplest wiring is a spring loaded 3-way momentary toggle switch controlling a 75A reversing relay

3-way momentary toggle switch $7 Amazon

Reversing Relay $15 Amazon

Here's how you wire it ....











I've put 3-4 of these set ups on zero turns around here and have one on the 1968 Yazoo in my avatar. They've all work great, the latest one has been on for two, 9 month mowing seasons here in MS with no problems. So for all you keyboard engineers, go design/install a few yourself and do your own testing, then let me know your ideas for improvement.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good stuff, Bob. Thanks for posting. 

I've got a JD 777 Z-trac 72" deck with the foot pedal deck lift, which would be an ideal candidate for your idea. But I'm strapped financially at the moment.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Good stuff, Bob. Thanks for posting.
> 
> I've got a JD 777 Z-trac 72" deck with the foot pedal deck lift, which would be an ideal candidate for your idea. But I'm strapped financially at the moment.


A 72" deck is a monster with a foot pedal deck lift. Simple install for a guy like you..... I did a JD Z-trac with their pedal set up and it was probably the easiest/quickest of them all. I fabricated a stout offset bracket and hooked the actuator directly to the foot pedal and just mounted the rear bracket right on top the R/S frame rail with the motor pointing up. Depending on where you mount the bracket on the pedal arm, a 6" or 8" stroke is all you need. If anything goes wrong, you just disconnect the front end of the actuator and go back to using the pedal set up until you fix the problem......


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bob, Thanks for posting this
I like your modification. I have a 2014 X-Mark Pioneer with a 60" deck and my right leg barely makes the stretch! Grunting.
I think The Surplus Center sells Linear actuators. I didn't even know it was an option on new mowers when I bought mine. Doing your own saves hundreds!
Thanks Mike


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The 203 said:


> Bob, Thanks for posting this
> I like your modification. I have a 2014 X-Mark Pioneer with a 60" deck and my right leg barely makes the stretch! Grunting.
> I think The Surplus Center sells Linear actuators. I didn't even know it was an option on new mowers when I bought mine. Doing your own saves hundreds!
> Thanks Mike


Looked at Surplus Center....... Hard to tell the difference in quality on the internet, but both their 6" & 8", 1,000Lbs actuators were $400+. I figured for $350 difference, I'd roll the dice, and so far I've won. Even if one craps out, you could buy five more and still break even


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

Bob Driver said:


> Looked at Surplus Center....... Hard to tell the difference in quality on the internet, but both their 6" & 8", 1,000Lbs actuators were $400+. I figured for $350 difference, I'd roll the dice, and so far I've won. Even if one craps out, you could buy five more and still break even


I agree, I went there and looked, and their prices were high. You also have to watch their shipping is high.


----------

